# Do these dog food ingredients sound good?



## ilovebichonfrise (Jun 6, 2012)

It just all organic so it seems a little too good to be true. I don`t know what to look out for in dog food really so does these ingrediets sound good? Its lilys kitchen Organic chicken and vegetable bake and £49.90 for a 7.5 kilo sack. Affordable since I am only getting one small breed puppy.
Fresh Organic Free Range Chicken 26%, Organic Rice, Organic Barley, Organic Oats, Organic Rice Protein, Organic Fishmeal, Organic Brown Lentils, Organic Gravy, Organic Whole Flaxseed, Organic Whole Sunflower Seeds, Organic Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Organic Chicken Oil, Organic Carrots, Organic Spinach, Organic Peas , Organic Parsnip, Organic Pumpkin, Organic Broccoli, Organic Honey, Organic Herbs: Golden Rod, Nettles, Aniseed, Celery Seed, Rosehips, Marigold Petals, Cleavers, Milk Thistle, Kelp, Dandelion Root, Burdock Root, Omega 3 and 6. Minerals and Vitamins including: Vitamin A 11, 250 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 1,688 IU/kg, Vitamin E 95 IU/kg, Chelated Copper 19mg/kg.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

To be honest, it's not something I would feed, even though it's all 'organic'. Although it has chicken as the first ingredient, the next 4 ingredients are all rice, barley, oats, and rice protein. This means that the food is actually mostly made up of a carbohydrate or plant matter. When they list 'fishmeal' next, they are not telling you what type of fish it is at all. From then on, it is entirely plant matter again. And the term 'gravy' is almost meaningless since there is no definition of what gravy is so that can mean almost anything. It could be water mixed with flour and and unknown animal by-product. 

I think that is probably why it is so reasonably priced. For a small breed puppy, I would look for something with meat as the first 3-4 ingredients with the carbohydates much further down the list. Organic doesn't always mean superior and can be a marketing gimmick. Some of the best dog foods are not totally organic at all. 

Let us know if you have any more questions!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Fresh Organic Free Range Chicken 26% (This is nice) , Organic Rice, Organic Barley, Organic Oats, Organic Rice Protein (Lots of carbs), Organic Fishmeal, Organic Brown Lentils, Organic Gravy(what is this made out of), Organic Whole Flaxseed (bowel irritant), Organic Whole Sunflower Seeds, Organic Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Organic Chicken Oil, Organic Carrots(lots of sugar), Organic Spinach, Organic Peas , Organic Parsnip, Organic Pumpkin, Organic Broccoli, Organic Honey(sugar is unneeded), Organic Herbs: Golden Rod, Nettles, Aniseed, Celery Seed, Rosehips, Marigold Petals, Cleavers, Milk Thistle(not something needed on a regular basis), Kelp, Dandelion Root, Burdock Root, Omega 3 and 6. Minerals and Vitamins including: Vitamin A 11, 250 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 1,688 IU/kg, Vitamin E 95 IU/kg, Chelated Copper 19mg/kg.

Not a horrible food but expensive and you are getting a majority of carbs and fruit/veg which are all unneeded by a carnivore.


----------



## bullyBug (May 31, 2012)

Can you post the guaranteed analysis? The ingredients are quality ingredients, but it's so low in meat that it reminds me of one of those raw food mixers...like Sojos. If you add fresh or canned meat to this, you would have a very good diet on your hands.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, the chicken as the first ingredient doesn't even really count. It's wet weight, meaning after it's dried in cooking it loses about 80 percent of its weight and drops waaaay down on the ingredient list.

What you basically have is a vegetarian dog food.


----------



## pjh20bb (Jun 17, 2012)

I think there is a little too much focus on the organic side of things whilst ignoring the actual ingredients themselves. For me also there is not enough meat in this food although it is nice to see so much information on the label with regards to which types of carbohydrates as opposed to "cereals".


----------



## Kwpgrooming (May 20, 2012)

I wouldn't feed a food with that much grain. Try a grain free food. Grains are a huge allergen for cats and dogs.


----------



## P4P (Jun 25, 2012)

"26% Fresh Chicken" represents only around 6.5% Dry Weight Chicken - it doesn't actually say meat although the web-site does make that implication. Neither ingredients list or analysis could be seen on their web site so they don't actually trumpet it. Dogs can get all their energy requirements and also obtain some essential amino acids from meat proteins so meat content is key.
Feeding guide suggests as much as 15g / Kg for an adult dog - so it is not a high nutrition food.
Organic is a bit over-hyped and a good non-organic food such as Burns (20% dry weight meat), Natural Dog Food (30% DWM) will save you money as (1) you feed 30% less (based on 10g/Kg/ day for an Adult) and (2) it costs less per Kg anyway.
Remember that you must also feed a puppy a Puppy Food that is suitable for the breed size - you would not normally feed an adult food to a puppy and Large breed puppies need a lower level of calcium than small ones in the food.


----------

